

My Cervical X-ray after experiencing a wide range of neurological problems - shawnjanas
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qhd2irvuxom5rgr/neck-xray.jpg

======
shawnjanas
See anything abnormal?

------
justintocci
Ok, what is it?

